
How to Rescue an Underperforming Employee - tonycletus
https://www.happierco.com/blog/how-to-rescue-an-underperforming-employee/
======
oriel
This is in essence addressing many of the circumstances which lead to burnout,
and 'underperforming' is just code for that. Having been in the employee's
position this time last year, I would have welcomed any of these steps,
instead I got gasoline dumped on my fire and burned out more thoroughly than
at any point prior in my life.

~~~
sorich87
Definitely agreed with that. We've found that "underperforming" is most likely
than not the fault of company management and/or culture.

Hope you've recovered from the burn out!

